# Phil Hendry Show Halloween Episodes



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

For those who don't know what Phil Hendrie's old show, Phil does diffrent voices so he plays himself, the interviewer, and a guest (also Phil) now REAL listeners who aren't in on the joke call in usually pissed off with the "guest" and thier odd or radical take on something.

Phil has done some classic Halloween episodes here are some favorites:

Lloyd Bonafide "Spiking Halloween Treats"
Lloyd, 74 year old Koran War Vet is upset with Trick or Treaters and wants the city to pay to put a fence around his property. If they won't do it, he has no choice but to "start dropping Gillettes into a bag of Macentosh Apples" to discourage the kids. Callers scream at Lloyd.

Ted Bell "Halloween Terror House"
Ted Bell, owner of Ted's of Beverly Hills Steakhouse is having a haunted house in his Steakhouse. He promised to have some kids from one of Phils charities come to the house, until Ted finds out they're physically and Mentally Handicapped. Ted then retracts the offer saying he can't have "those kind of kids" at his place becase they freak out his Celebrity customers. Phil and the callers are outraged.

Here are the Halloween shows for download:
Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire
Under the search type Halloween


----------

